# Painted Emblems 2017 RS



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

That looks awesome! Been wanting the RS emblem on my Graphite '18 to be blue for as long as I've had the car! What is the color you used?


----------



## Dezarro (Apr 18, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> That looks awesome! Been wanting the RS emblem on my Graphite '18 to be blue for as long as I've had the car! What is the color you used?


Thank you!

I went to the dealership for the paint code as they were only able to get small touch up spray bottles. Took the paint code to a local shop and had a small amount mixed up.

Here is a pic of what the dealership provided but again I only used the code and not the product listed.










Hope that is helpful. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

No worries about the aerosol paint with plastic parts, or did they mix you a special specifically for plastic?


----------



## Dezarro (Apr 18, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> No worries about the aerosol paint with plastic parts, or did they mix you a special specifically for plastic?


None that I am aware of. The thinner was already added. All that we did we strain and spray.


----------

